# Emco maximat  v13 manual



## PatrickLucas (Feb 18, 2019)

Have looked in all manuals, used search function can not locate a manual any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mikey (Feb 18, 2019)

The manuals are in the download section of this forum. You have to be a supporter to access them but I've downloaded them for you because it sucks to be manual-less.


----------



## PatrickLucas (Feb 18, 2019)

Mikey, thank you!


----------



## dominus (Mar 13, 2019)

Mikey, THANK YOU also...


----------



## plunger (Apr 9, 2019)

I have a metric machine but the gears in the manual are different to what my lathe came with. ????


----------



## mikey (Apr 10, 2019)

plunger said:


> I have a metric machine but the gears in the manual are different to what my lathe came with. ????



Not sure what you mean - are you saying that your metric lathe has Imperial gears in it or that it has metric gears but just not the ones the manuals says should be there?

In any case, you should source the correct gears for your lathe so it works the way it should, then find a complete set of metric change gears for it. A QCGB is nice to have but it won't do it all.


----------



## PatrickLucas (Apr 10, 2019)

What gears does your lathe have in it?


----------



## plunger (Apr 10, 2019)

I didnt look further down on the pdf . I was looking at the imperial machine,not the metric.What my lathe does have that seems very rare is that it has a permanent gap and a very long topslide to compensate.I would have to say it a monumental stuff up and I am suprised Emco would be able to make such a stuff up.


----------



## PatrickLucas (Apr 10, 2019)

Have any pictures? I have been cleaning mine up, and I think mines the 850mm special machine. It's just over 1200mm headstock to end of the bed. I think I have some odd add-ons. Tool post is to expensive for me to even order extra holders. Think my Chuck is also of the high dollar veriety. 

Have some more stuff on the way.


----------



## mikey (Apr 10, 2019)

Oh, buddy, you own an Emco lathe and high dollar is something you'll have to get used to. Parts are no longer made for these lathes and you are competing with the rest of the Emco-owning world for those parts. Many parts can be made but some, like the hardened and ground spindle and gears are better found on the used market. Do yourself a favor and find the complete change gear set; you won't use it often but when you need it, you need it.

Once upon a time, Emco made their own chucks but they eventually just got them from Rohm. I am not sure about the V13 but since it came along after the Super 11 then there is a very good chance your lathe chuck is a Rohm chuck. If so, you would have a hard time finding a better one. I own two 3 jaws, two 4 jaws for my Super 11 - all Rohm chucks. I own two of each because a different version from the usual OEM version was available at one time and it was a forged version (I think) of much higher quality and with different construction. These chucks were expensive! Regardless, Emco did not use cheap chucks. In fact, they did not use cheap anything.

Here's some advice. Look for and buy a spare cross slide nut and leadscrew and tuck it way somewhere. One day, you will be glad you did.


----------



## PatrickLucas (Apr 10, 2019)

Yes after I get cleaned up, painted, and leveled I'm going to start looking for some things. Think I have a 4 jaw and another tool post on the line. Most likely have a power hacksaw before the end of next week.


----------



## plunger (Apr 11, 2019)

Luckily I have the whole gear set. It came with an emco qctool post . Actually two. I've made my own blocks. It has the original emco 3 and 4 jaw but I dont use the 3 jaw. The reason is that it doesnt have a backplate and the taper lock pins are mounted in the chuck so it is very narrow..
Ive taken a taiwanese chuck and made my own backplate that is about 100mm thick. This is to push the chuck over the ways. 
Ive had to do this because most of my work is within 50mm of the chuck and the carriage would hang about 50mm over the gap. This causes rigidity problems .The other big problem is that when the carriage hangs over the gap,dirt continuously gets dragged onto the ways.I could adjust the topslide to be turned towards the headstock to prevent the carriage hanging in the gap. The problem with this is rigidity issues as well the the cringe factor and fear of a tool ,for example when parting to snap off the topslide if things went wrong.

And has been mentioned emco is pricey and here in darkest Africa you are not going to find a second hand part. Otherwise I love my lathe.


----------



## mikey (Apr 11, 2019)

I find it interesting that you have a gap bed V13. I've never heard of one before. If I owned that thing, I would snap up the first non-gap bed I found.

I'm afraid ebay is your best bet for any needed parts unless you get lucky with a local seller. These things don't usually break down and they are not often sold so it can be a wait between offerings. They do come up once in a while, though, so good luck.


----------



## plunger (Apr 11, 2019)

Emco are scarce in S Africa. I have a fully equipped emco compact eight but I havent switched in on in anger ever since I got the v13.I could probably make most thingsw that go wrong on an emco but as has been mentioned if a spindle goes its going to be a massive problem.We dont have e bay in S Africa.


----------



## BLIT (Dec 8, 2019)

Anyone by chance have the milling attachment manual for the V13?


----------



## mikey (Dec 8, 2019)

Might check with the Emco Larger Lathes group. Used to be on Yahoo, now on groups.io.


----------



## 4eprom (Mar 18, 2020)

Mikey,  thank you for this manuals!


----------



## Newin64 (Apr 4, 2021)

Thanks alot sir Mikey for the manuals.


----------



## cwilliamrose (Jun 28, 2021)

Thank you for posting those manuals Mikey!


----------



## dbedy (Feb 1, 2022)

About to pull the trigger on purchasing a new to me V13.  Thanks for posting these up!


----------



## GregNice (Feb 10, 2022)

mikey said:


> The manuals are in the download section of this forum. You have to be a supporter to access them but I've downloaded them for you because it sucks to be manual-less.


Thank You Mikey. I have searching high and low for this.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 14, 2022)

There are euro and german versions of Ebay where you might have better luck finding Emco parts
I've window-shopped there occasionally


----------

